
Google Doesn't Know What Is The Largest Desert - smedawar
http://lmgtfy.com/?q=largest+desert+in+the+world
======
CarolineW
When I click on your link the top entry says:

    
    
        The second largest desert is the Arctic,
        with 13.7 million square km.  The third
        largest desert in the world is the more
        familiar Sahara, with a total size of
        9.1 million square km.  Antarctica is
        the coldest, windiest, and most isolated
        continent on Earth.
    

That clearly implies that Antarctica is the largest desert. It's then
accompanied by an image showing a map of Antarctica.

Why are you saying that Google doesn't know what the largest desert is? It
clearly does - it's Antarctica.

~~~
DanBC
[http://m.imgur.com/lHRyrAg](http://m.imgur.com/lHRyrAg)

The big heading says "sahara", while the text says Antarctica.

~~~
CarolineW
Hah - you are right! Somehow I skipped reading the big "Sahara" at the top and
read the actual text, and looked at the image. I never read the "title".

 _Mea culpa_ \- I was wrong.

~~~
tehabe
Either it must have been fixed in the last couple of minutes or it isn't
global issue. [https://imgur.com/O5NlrV6](https://imgur.com/O5NlrV6)

